# Moving Deer?



## 1mnhunter2 (Oct 11, 2011)

I would like to keep the deer from using a small meadow in our hunting area and was wondering if I could put some type of scent there to make them uncomfortable there but not spook them completely off the property?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Try coyote sent.

 Al


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Soap can work, but they eventually get used to the smell and ignore it.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

I generally use 168 amax they seem to stay away after eating a few of those


----------

